# MMA Feeds - Keep?



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 25, 2009)

The last couple days I've been running some MMA info and news feeds on a short delay.  What do you think?  Keep, kill, extend delay?  Let me know.


----------



## Makalakumu (Oct 25, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> The last couple days I've been running some MMA info and news feeds on a short delay.  What do you think?  Keep, kill, extend delay?  Let me know.



That's a pretty good way on cutting spoilers.  Keep doing that!


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 25, 2009)

Extend the delay please for those not in the same times zones, ta! Depending on where the fights are you can be up to a day ahead of me.


----------



## AceHBK (Oct 26, 2009)

kill  Clark Kent!!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 1, 2010)

All MMA News feeds are not being funneled to the MMA News subsection.  I'm also moderating all new threads on a "when I get to it" delay level, of at least 48 hours unless it looks non-spoiler to me which is as I get to it.


----------



## teekin (Jan 1, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> *Extend the delay please* for those not in the same times zones, ta! Depending on where the fights are you can be up to a day ahead of me.


  +1 As Tez said


----------

